# Saudi Visa



## danjlav (Mar 25, 2009)

Hi,

I am currently trying to apply for a visa for Saudi to do some freelance consulting work, I have an invitation letter, pre approved visa from the ministry of foreign affairs in Saudi, but my application has been rejected by the Saudi consulate in Dubai.

The reason is I am under my wife's sponsorship and my residence visa states not allowed to work.

I understand I am not allowed to work in the UAE, but I don't understand why this is applying to the visa for Saudi.

Has anybody been in a similar situation, is there anyway round this?

My next idea is to fly back to the UK for a few days and get the visa issued in London, but this is a bit of a last resort.

Any help on this would be greatly received.

Thanks
Daniel


----------



## davecaltech (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi Daniel

Have been though similar situation and what I did was simply DHL everyhing back to London (www.harleymedvisa.co.uk)

They are amazingly professional and helpful - I got my Saudi business visit visa (valid for 180days) within 7 days - they send back your passport via DHL as well.

Hope it helps.

Dave


----------



## remaaz (Apr 5, 2011)

My friend used to work as PRO in the Saudi consulate, I will ask him & let you if he still can do something for you.


----------



## danjlav (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks For the quick answers:

Dave, I just gave them a call, they sound great really professional and it looks like they can sort it for me.

Remaaz, thanks any help would be great.

Thanks
Daniel


----------



## danjlav (Mar 25, 2009)

Dave, Just wanted to thank you, passport and visa are back from Harley Med Visa, all sorted now. Thanks for putting me in touch with them!

Cheers
Dan


----------



## davecaltech (Apr 30, 2011)

danjlav said:


> Dave, Just wanted to thank you, passport and visa are back from Harley Med Visa, all sorted now. Thanks for putting me in touch with them!
> 
> Cheers
> Dan


You are welcome and good to hear that


----------

